# new 2 va.



## ndeman52 (Dec 25, 2007)

i have been in va about 5yrs now. lived in northeast ohio 54 yrs and know about walleye fishing. went saltwater fishing last yr for the first time and am hooked on it. i put my boat in at york state park but dont know the area will enough. i need some help finding fish.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What kind of fish are you looking for? Make the run to Norfolk and put in at Willoughby. Right now you can wear out the schoolie stripers and probably pick up a few trout.


----------

